# Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2010)

Siehe hier

http://digitalleben.t-online.de/hdt...-hochaufloesendes-fernsehen/id_21582960/index


----------



## herten04 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Hallo Uwe.

Ich habe Entertain Comfort / Universal mit DSL 16 plus,da müßte ich dann auf VDSL umsteigen und das würde auch mehr kosten und die Laufzeit wäre wieder 2 Jahre.
Aber ich frage mich heute warum ich einen HD Ready Fernseher gekauft habe wenn man dann wieder ein Zusatzgerät braucht.
Davon war damals nicht die Rede oder hatte ich seinerseits was überhört?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Natürlich senden die "Öffis" weiterhin ihr PAL-Signal aus. Und ob T-COM die Sender einspeist ist ja leider auch deren Sache.

Aber die Entertain-Box ist doch HD-Ready oder nicht ?

Am besten ne Schüssel ans Haus und Ruhe ist


----------



## herten04 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Natürlich senden die "Öffis" weiterhin ihr PAL-Signal aus. Und ob T-COM die Sender einspeist ist ja leider auch deren Sache.
> 
> Aber die Entertain-Box ist doch HD-Ready oder nicht ?
> 
> Am besten ne Schüssel ans Haus und Ruhe ist



Hallo Uwe.

Die Box ist O.K  und würde HD übertragen aber in meinem Paket sind die Sender nicht drin(jedenfalls waren sie heute morgen noch nicht zu finden),da müßte ich eine Stufe höher buchen,also nicht DSL Plus sondern VDSL und das würde Mehrkosten verursachen.
Eine Schüssel hat aber nicht die Qualität weil sie sehr Wetterabhängig ist.
(Die sind bestimmt alle zugeschneit)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



herten04 schrieb:


> Eine Schüssel hat aber nicht die Qualität weil sie sehr Wetterabhängig ist.



Klar, wenn Schnee auf der Schüssel und dem LNB ist, wirds schlechter. Ansonsten immer 100%/100% Signalstärke und Qualität.

Dafür können die Schüsseluser schauen, auch wenn DSL mal die Gretsche macht  Und das Astra vom Himmel fällt ist eher Unwahrscheinlich 


Ps.: Wusste nicht das HD nur bei VDSL geht


----------



## herten04 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



> Dafür können die Schüsseluser schauen, auch wenn DSL mal die Gretsche macht




Ja Uwe,dann habe ich immer noch DVB-T über Dachantenne


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Aber ohne HD


----------



## Joachim (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Hallo,

also unser Philips Full HD TV hat nen integrierten DVB-T HD Reciver (nicht + !  ) aber wir haben ne Schüssel und nur nen PAL Reciver (Technisat Digicorder)... 

@Helmut
Bei ner 80er Schüssel solltest du in Deutschland in den aller seltensten Fällen TV-Ausfall haben. Idealer weise baut man sie in Schnee reichen Gebieten eher an die Hauswand, so das man mitm Besen ran kommt. (für den Fall der Fälle). Unsere ist aufm Dach, und bisher zu 99,9% ohne Aussetzer. 

Und was das DSL angeht - sei froh, das du DSL 16.000 hast - bei uns leider "nur" 6.000 und das obwohl ja überall Glasfaser in der Erde liegt und VDSL kein Problem sein sollte ... 

@all
Aber wenn ich mir so das Programm der letzten Tage vor Auge führe, dann weis ich gar nicht, ob ich den Müll unbedingt auch noch in HD brauche. Selbst Sky "glänzt" ja immer öfter mit alten Schinken statt neuer Wurst.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

DVB-T HD Receiver ????

Glaub ich ja, aber irgendwie Sinnfreies Zubehör, die benötigte Bandbreite wird nie über DVB-T kommen. (Thema Grundversorgung)


----------



## Joachim (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Hi Uwe,

du machst mich unsicher  aber ich meine schon, zumal ich letztens in ner Werbung einen Samsung HDTV mit DVB-T und Ci plus Slot gesehen habe - den brauch man doch eigentlich nur für RT*, Pro9 und co?


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Hi Joachim,

also - ich lese ja nun schon länger darüber und ich meine auch gelesen zu haben "terrestrisch kein HD".


----------



## herten04 (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Und was das DSL angeht - sei froh, das du DSL 16.000 hast - bei uns leider "nur" 6.000 und das obwohl ja überall Glasfaser in der Erde liegt und VDSL kein Problem sein sollte ...



Hallo Joachim.

Hier im Ruhrgebiet bekomme ich alles nur das dann VDSL25  10,- Euro und VDSL50 15,- Euro mehr kostet.
Ob sich das lohnt,dafür wie Du es genannt hast



> Aber wenn ich mir so das Programm der letzten Tage vor Auge führe, dann weis ich gar nicht, ob ich den Müll unbedingt auch noch in HD brauche. Selbst Sky "glänzt" ja immer öfter mit alten Schinken statt neuer Wurst.



ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Guten Abend.

Das dachte ich ja auch, Christine. 
Aber auf der HP von Phillips steht bei unserem Gerät:


> MPEG4 HDTV-Empfang über DVB-T- und DVB-C-Tuner mit CI+*
> 
> HDTV bietet Ihnen Fernsehgenuss mit höchster Bild- und Soundqualität ohne zusätzliche Set-Top-Box. Dank des integrierten Tuners, der terrestrische DVB- und DVB-Kabel-Signale sowohl für MPEG-2- als auch MPEG-4-Formate unterstützt, können Sie High Definition-TV-Programmen in außergewöhnlicher Qualität empfangen. Darüber hinaus genießen Sie mit Common Interface Plus (CI+) High-Definition-Inhalte direkt auf Ihrem Fernsehgerät.


Quelle -> Leitungsmerkmale -> Bereit für digital


----------



## koifischfan (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



> MPEG4 HDTV-Empfang über DVB-T- und DVB-C-Tuner mit CI+*


Ich denke schon, daß das viele Boxen empfangen können. Aber der Flaschenhals ist nun mal der Sender.


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Hi Annett,

technisch ist es schon längst möglich, aber halt bei uns nicht geplant:


> Für zusätzliche HDTV-Programme sind aber zusätzliche Frequenzen erforderlich. Unter dem Schlagwort „Digitale Dividende“ muss derzeit allerdings ein Teil des bisherigen Rundfunkbandes mit den Fernsehkanälen 61-69 geräumt werden, da diese, seitens des Bundes, voraussichtlich in 2010 an Mobilfunkunternehmen versteigert werden sollen. Fazit: HDTV über DVB-T ist in Deutschland derzeit nicht in Sicht.


- defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## Joachim (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Noch besser erklärt:


> Programmvielfalt und HDTV via DVB-T [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Aufgrund digitaler Modulationsverfahren kombiniert mit Datenreduktion (derzeitig MPEG-2) können *auf der Bandbreite eines herkömmlichen analogen Kanals* *drei bis sechs Fernsehprogramme in Standardauflösung* ausgestrahlt werden. *Bei HDTV würde sich die Anzahl auf ein (1080p25 bzw. 1080i50) oder zwei (720p25) Fernsehprogramme reduzieren*. Bis heute wird HDTV via DVB-T lediglich in Australien regulär gesendet. Es gibt aber auch in anderen Ländern derartige Planungen, allerdings unter Nutzung des wesentlich effizienteren *MPEG-4 AVC-Codecs (H.264), der bei gleicher Qualität etwa 2,5 mal so viele Fernsehprogramme erlaubt (SDTV: 7 bis 14 Programme, HDTV 720p: 3 bis 6 Programme, HDTV 1080p: 1 bis 3 Programme)*. So laufen etwa derzeit in den Großräumen Paris und London Testausstrahlungen von HDTV-Programmen über DVB-T, die in MPEG-4 AVC codiert sind. In Deutschland wird derzeit kein hochauflösendes Fernsehen über DVB-T ausgestrahlt. Es gibt im Handel allerdings bereits Fernsehgeräte mit DVB-T HD Tuner.
> 
> ...


Quelle:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVB-T#Programmvielfalt_und_HDTV_via_DVB-T

Also theoretisch ja + praktisch nein = wie immer sinnlos.


----------



## Christine (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*



Joachim schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn ich mir so das Programm der letzten Tage vor Auge führe, dann weis ich gar nicht, ob ich den Müll unbedingt auch noch in HD brauche...



Alleine was einem heute, an einem SAMSTAGABEND!!!! - wie auch schon in den letzten Wochen - angeboten wird, ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frechheit...und keinen Cent Gebühren wert. Gestern abend haben wir aus Versehen in "Mainz wie es....." gezappt - ich hatte das Gefühl, das war eine Wiederholung von 1971. Zumindest wirkte es so frisch


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Ab heute ARD und ZDF im HD-Regelbetrieb*

Elsken ... gerade am SAMSTAGABEND sollst Du Dich ja auch mal von Deinem Huby ausführen lassen und ins Theater, Kino, Dico oder Restaurant gehen. Damit Du nixhts verpasst, werden da eben weniger wichtige Sachen gesendet. 


Wuzzel


----------

